# BSDA - why so long for the results



## da1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello fellas,

I was wondering if any of you have any insight on the reason why it takes so long to get the results back after the exam. Officially it's between 3-4 weeks which is a bit too long if you ask me. 

I am curios where are the exams corrected. I took the BSDA nearly 1 month ago (3 days to the date) and still no reply.

Is there anything we (I) could do to help this process be quicker ?


----------



## phoenix (Oct 13, 2010)

Jump on the mailing list and ask the people involved with the exams?    There's no connection between FreeBSD Forums and the BSDA people, other than Dru Lavigne being a member of the forums.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 13, 2010)

And [closed].


----------

